# Lyoto Machida sig request!



## BobbyCooper

Hey guys first of all how is it hanging? 

I was thinking about a signature and avatar from Lyoto for such a long time now since I became lifetime and still have no real clue wich picture I should use. I really was searching everywhere but couldn't find something I was looking for 

I want something very *non-violant*, something very *peacefully* and *traditionally*. 
You know on the Countdown show for UFC 104 Lyoto was outside in the nature on the jetty, where he did the slow Karate moves. Or where he hugs the monkey on the littel boat at the sea, that would be awesome as well to put those two pics togheter. Do you have an idea what I am looking for?? No real fighting scenes but his Karate stances should be in it.

Is it possible to get some pics from the Countdown show??

The colors I really don't know maybe green with some blue for the sea maybe. Just put some really nice peacefull radiant-colors in there. 

I heard that Toxic was asking for sig requests  I hope that you could do me something and of course Chilendude and everybody else who would like to demonstrate his sick paint skills :thumb02:

I would love to make this like a littel competiton where I can pick the best one, but I can't really offer you much  but I would give the winner all my credits even through I only have like 40k and lifetime +rep. And of course his name under the sig.

I hope you have an idea what you could do for me^^

I am so tense about youre signatures and avatars, I hope you guys enjoy doing it^^


----------



## Intermission

I am offering 100k to whoever makes BobbyCooper this sig


----------



## BobbyCooper

Intermission said:


> I am offering 100k to whoever maks BobbyCooper this sig


WOW Inter I knew I can count on you raise01:

Thanks a lot my friend!

PS: I know you have some sick paint skills as well, throw some in if you wish :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission

BobbyCooper said:


> WOW Inter I knew I can count on you raise01:
> 
> Thanks a lot my friend!
> 
> PS: I know you have some sick paint skills as well, throw some in if you wish :thumb02:


I will attempt something but I doubt I will keep up with Toxic and Kry.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

i would love to make something but im not good at making sigs/avys tbh


----------



## Intermission

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> i would love to make something but im not good at making sigs/avys tbh


Well if you nver try you will never get better. Try youtube and looking up tutorials. For example if you want to know how to do a border search "how to make a border in photoshop"

Its easy as that and before you know it you got sick sigs


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

i made this akuma one, but its not as equally good as everyone elses


----------



## BobbyCooper

Intermission said:


> I will attempt something but I doubt I will keep up with Toxic and Kry.


Come on Inter youre Mousasi sig is phenomenal 



Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> i would love to make something but im not good at making sigs/avys tbh


Just give it a shot  

I would appreciate every attempt!


----------



## coldcall420

BobbyCooper said:


> Hey guys first of all how is it hanging?
> 
> I was thinking about a signature and avatar from Lyoto for such a long time now since I became lifetime and still have no real clue wich picture I should use. I really was searching everywhere but couldn't find something I was looking for
> 
> I want something very *non-violant*, something very *peacefully* and *traditionally*.
> You know on the Countdown show for UFC 104 Lyoto was outside in the nature on the jetty, where he did the slow Karate moves. Or where he hugs the monkey on the littel boat at the sea, that would be awesome as well to put those two pics togheter. Do you have an idea what I am looking for?? No real fighting scenes but his Karate stances should be in it.
> 
> Is it possible to get some pics from the Countdown show??
> 
> The colors I really don't know maybe green with some blue for the sea maybe. Just put some really nice peacefull radiant-colors in there.
> 
> I heard that Toxic was asking for sig requests  I hope that you could do me something and of course Chilendude and everybody else who would like to demonstrate his sick paint skills :thumb02:
> 
> I would love to make this like a littel competiton where I can pick the best one, but I can't really offer you much  but I would give the winner all my credits even through I only have like 40k and lifetime +rep. And of course his name under the sig.
> 
> I hope you have an idea what you could do for me^^
> 
> I am so tense about youre signatures and avatars, I hope you guys enjoy doing it^^





Intermission said:


> I am offering 100k to whoever maks BobbyCooper this sig


Bobby I already own several sigs on my thread where i requested a new sig and avy...its called 300k for new sig and avy....look on there any one of those you want you may have even though i own them....in other words no one else may just use them.....but you my friend are totally welcome to them if u see one u like....:thumb02: 'll be around all rest of weekend hit me on a PM...


----------



## BobbyCooper

coldcall420 said:


> Bobby I already own several sigs on my thread where i requested a new sig and avy...its called 300k for new sig and avy....look on there any one of those you want you may have even though i own them....in other words no one else may just use them.....but you my friend are totally welcome to them if u see one u like....:thumb02: 'll be around all rest of weekend hit me on a PM...


Ohh thank you so much CC^^ youre awesome :thumb02:
I really appreciate it bud  Before I posted this I already took a look back at youre thread and others as well, but I only found one avatar interesting where Lyoto sits in his Dojo after a training session where he wears the Leg protector and takes a drink. I might wanna use this as an avy but lets see what else we can get out of the Pablo Picassos on this board


----------



## Toxic

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> i would love to make something but im not good at making sigs/avys tbh


Been there done that man, I used to do 3 or 4 sigs for every single request just to practice, go look at the first page of my portforlio cause I have come a long way from practicing.


----------



## Chileandude

if you give me the exact pictures ill be all over it.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Chileandude said:


> if you give me the exact pictures ill be all over it.


Yea thats the problem Chil 

can't find any which I would like to use... isn't it possible to get some from the Countdown show?? I dunno how to take a pic's from a video.. 

if not I will search some from his gym!


----------



## Toxic

The problem with pics from videos, (its not that hard just press PrtSC (print screen) to grab a screen shot at anytime and then past into photoshop.)As I was saying the problem is that the resolution ussually sucks balls. I do have a couple pics give me a second.


----------



## Toxic

How are these?


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxic said:


> The problem with pics from videos, (its not that hard just press PrtSC (print screen) to grab a screen shot at anytime and then past into photoshop.)As I was saying the problem is that the resolution ussually sucks balls. I do have a couple pics give me a second.


Oh I didn't know that Toxic  thanks for the advise! 

Thanks for picking out those picks. The first one is alright, but I will post the pics I found where he trains in his Gym. Give me a second i will post them.


----------



## BobbyCooper

those Toxic I LOVE the colors 

definitely the first one!

The second would be great for the avatar.

but plz feel free what ever you like to do with those pics! I hope you enjoy doing it^^


----------



## Toxic

Love them man, where did you find this shit!!!!, I always have trouble finding Machida pics (I don't like using the generic UFC fighter pics posed pics) and these are great!!


----------



## BobbyCooper

Cheers man when I first saw them I was blown away as well^^
The way the sun shines throw the windows of the gym with the plants in the background are just wonderful. I hope you can keep the colors. Should be fun to work out in such a nice ambit. 

I actually found them really fast when I saw the first pic on google I think at page 26-27 but I will post you the link here..

http://madmedia.com/news/2009-05-20-lyoto-the-dragon-machida-challenges-for-ufc-title-belt-402

there are some more too, they were made before the Rashad fight! The photograph did an awesome job :thumbsup:

@Chilendude, BrianRClover, Intermission, GroundNPound and everybody else who would like to do a Lyoto sig for me, plzz feel free using those picks. They are for everybody on here 

N1 jump on my friend


----------



## Chileandude

I'm going to give it a try, ill be back in an hour or so.


----------



## UFCFAN89

Just saw this thread and decided to try something real quick.





















I saw you wanted green/blue so I tried to mix that in. Didn't want to get too busy on the right side of the sig so that's why its empty.

I can spend more time on it if you like it/want more detail, just wanted to provide you something.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Chileandude said:


> I'm going to give it a try, ill be back in an hour or so.


ohh wow awesome :thumb02:

but plz don't rush Chil, just take youre time 

Now I guess I can't even find sleep because I am so thrilled about youre work^^


----------



## BobbyCooper

UFCFAN89 said:


> Just saw this thread and decided to try something real quick.
> 
> I saw you wanted green/blue so I tried to mix that in. Didn't want to get too busy on the right side of the sig so that's why its empty.
> 
> I can spend more time on it if you like it/want more detail, just wanted to provide you something.


Wow Thank you very much UFCFan thats really nice from you! 

It looks good but it is a littel bit to small and to modest. If you wish you could try one as well with the pictures on page 2 or from the 104 Countdown show where Lyoto is outside in the nature. If you use the pics on page 2, you can leave the blue and green colors those were only supposed to be for the Countdown show pics.


----------



## Chileandude

is still open for any kind of modification.


----------



## UFCFAN89

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Thank you very much UFCFan thats really nice from you!
> 
> It looks good but it is a littel bit to small and to modest. If you wish you could try one as well with the pictures on page 2 or from the 104 Countdown show where Lyoto is outside in the nature. If you use the pics on page 2, you can leave the blue and green colors those were only supposed to be for the Countdown show pics.


No problem man, I must have read your posts wrong haha.

Nice sig Chile, well done.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Chileandude said:


> is still open for any kind of modification.


Wow Chil youre amazing I knew it :thumb02:

this one looks really nice! But the last pic on the right side, where lyoto sits and takes a drink would be better for the avy. For this one you could use a different picture from page 2  

and isn't it possible to make it as big as ColdCalls sig?? or is this only for mods? :confused02:

But I really like it how you retained the great colors from the pics in there. That goes into the right direction :thumbsup:


----------



## Chileandude

Tell me which one from the fourth you like the color/design better so i can work on that one.


----------



## BobbyCooper

UFCFAN89 said:


> No problem man, I must have read your posts wrong haha.
> 
> Nice sig Chile, well done.


don't worry man^^ You know I would love to make this a littel bit like a competition where I can pick the best one at the end  

feel free to do as many as you like!


----------



## Toxic

Nice work Cileandude, you coming along nicely, and yet CC's sig is oversized, limit its 420 wide by 220 high.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Chileandude said:


> Tell me which one from the fourth you like the color/design better so i can work on that one.


One of those Chil 


























just read Toxics post  damn...

can you make an exeption for me like for CC  ??

thanks so much for your effort my friend, I really appreciate it!

I need to go to bed now Chil, It's already 2.40 am in the morning here in Germany  I will comment on youre work tomorrow ok. Do some more if you wish 

here Chil choice what ever you like..

http://madmedia.com/news/2009-05-20-lyoto-the-dragon-machida-challenges-for-ufc-title-belt-402


----------



## Chileandude




----------



## BobbyCooper

Wow youre so quick Chil sick paint skills I knew it :thumb02: 

this one is really nice! thats kinda how I had it in my mind.

if you wanna do some more feel freeee 

good night guys i have to go  see ya tomorrow!


----------



## coldcall420

Chileandude said:


> is still open for any kind of modification.


 
Dam kid you got skillz with this shit...thanks to you i got best sig of the yr and here you are again putting fine material together...repped....:thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Chil you really have some serious talent man!

It's so nice how you retained those colors from the proper pictures. 

At this one here the colors really shine throw very nicely. And I also love how you wrote his name in the traditional style. Very nice :thumbsup:










At this one here the colors are a littel bit pale.. and from the first one, the fringe is better.










but so far your work touched me^^ if you wish you can do some more and an avatar!


----------



## Machida Karate

DAAAANG that's some nice SIG making right there holy smokes! three thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: actually quite amazing how u got all pics to mold with no flaws showing insane! Do you have like A special programs that allow you to pick the figure of someone out of a pic? Or u just follow the outline extremely good and cut it out?


----------



## BrianRClover

Here you go Bobby. What do you think?


----------



## BobbyCooper

WOW  Brian this is phenomanal! 

I loveee the colors man totally awesome.
His face on the left side looks really cool. Actually everything looks great at this one^^

I can really see that you put a lot of effort in it, thanks so much bud, I really appreciate it 

Oh boy this is gettting really tough for me to make a decision afterwards..


----------



## BrianRClover

BobbyCooper said:


> WOW  Brian this is phenomanal!
> 
> I loveee the colors man totally awesome.
> His face on the left side looks really cool. Actually everything looks great at this one^^
> 
> I can really see that you put a lot of effort in it, thanks so much bud, I really appreciate it
> 
> Oh boy this is gettting really tough for me to make a decision afterwards..


My pleasure man, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I definitely don't expect you to use mine at all. I just think this is really fun to do so I made one. I am really new at this but here it is...











It is actually my first time touching photoshop in over 5 years!


----------



## BobbyCooper

Hey HIT thanks man for throwing one in 

I really like your work, Considering that you just started does it look really nice. It's just a littel bit to violent for me^^ lol I like more the traditonal, peaceful sigs and avys. 

but I love how you throw my name on the top left corner^^ :thumb02:

you can offer it somebody else who would like to use a Lyoto sig, I am sure many would love to use it!


----------



## K R Y

I'll give this a go once I've got some time, nice sig idea


----------



## BobbyCooper

KryOnicle said:


> I'll give this a go once I've got some time, nice sig idea


wow awesome :thumb02: 
thanks a lot bud! Can't wait to see it


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> Hey HIT thanks man for throwing one in
> 
> I really like your work, Considering that you just started does it look really nice. It's just a littel bit to violent for me^^ lol I like more the traditonal, peaceful sigs and avys.
> 
> but I love how you throw my name on the top left corner^^ :thumb02:
> 
> you can offer it somebody else who would like to use a Lyoto sig, I am sure many would love to use it!



Thanks man! And like I said, I don't expect you to pick mine over someone like CD or Kryonicle! I just have fun in photoshop and I figured I would practice as much as possible. I am glad you think it is alright though!:thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate

BobbyCooper said:


> WOW  Brian this is phenomanal!
> 
> I loveee the colors man totally awesome.
> His face on the left side looks really cool. Actually everything looks great at this one^^
> 
> I can really see that you put a lot of effort in it, thanks so much bud, I really appreciate it
> 
> Oh boy this is gettting really tough for me to make a decision afterwards..



Yeah let me know how your choices go because thats by far my favorite sig ive ever seen! u better take it lol! 
I bow to its maker raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah let me know how your choices go because thats by far my favorite sig ive ever seen! u better take it lol!
> I bow to its maker raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:


haha  don't worry! I won't leave you guys behind. After I choice my sig everybody on this forum who loves Lyoto can come here and take one of this beautiful work. Promised!!!


----------



## Machida Karate

BobbyCooper said:


> haha  don't worry! I won't leave you guys behind. After I choice my sig everybody on this forum who loves Lyoto can come here and take one of this beautiful work. Promised!!!



Shit if your going off who loves Lyoto then im first in line BABY! I got his walk-in shirts to prove it! LOL :thumb02:

And thanks for thinking about the other fans that are on Machida Nuts! :thumbsup:

Who else kicks ass while drinking Urine i mean CMON


----------



## N1™

......


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Man I know I have only been using photoshop since yesterday, but I can't wait to start incorporating all of these awesome effects that I am seeing!


----------



## BobbyCooper

N1 I knew you wouldn't let me down,
thanks for throwing one in as well, it looks great! I really like the effects you put in. It's a littel bit dark but Lyoto looks great at this one.

this is getting tougher and tougher for me here to choose on the end.. 

N1 thanks a lot 

PS: I Love how you wrote his name very nice style


----------



## Toxic

Tried to get what I thought you were going for, not sure if its right or not.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> Tried to get what I thought you were going for, not sure if its right or not.


I really like how you made the text! I need to figure that out! My text is still the basic boring stuff! I really like them both! Nicely done as usual!


----------



## Chileandude

is this good?


----------



## Toxic

HitOrGetHit said:


> I really like how you made the text! I need to figure that out! My text is still the basic boring stuff! I really like them both! Nicely done as usual!


Your trying to hard really, I just used a simple font, if the color'd text like the red "dragon" text doesn't stand out enough I just duplicate, change the back layer's color to black, run a gausian blur on you back layer at 2 pixels and presto, still not enough, duplicate your blur'd copy.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Your trying to hard really, I just used a simple font, if the color'd text like the red "dragon" text doesn't stand out enough I just duplicate, change the back layer's color to black, run a gausian blur on you back layer at 2 pixels and presto, still not enough, duplicate your blur'd copy.


 
Then connect the erector frector to the gafagistan, once you do that maximize the hinderer's then divide by 2....BAM:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> Your trying to hard really, I just used a simple font, if the color'd text like the red "dragon" text doesn't stand out enough I just duplicate, change the back layer's color to black, run a gausian blur on you back layer at 2 pixels and presto, still not enough, duplicate your blur'd copy.


Ok I will give that a go. Thanks for the help! :thumb02:



coldcall420 said:


> Then connect the erector frector to the gafagistan, once you do that maximize the hinderer's then divide by 2....BAM:thumbsup:


I can always count on you to put it in terms that I can understand! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxic said:


> Tried to get what I thought you were going for, not sure if its right or not.


...WOW I am wordless Toxic..

I will be honest with you, this is by far the most beautiful, wonderful most authentic, lovable, unigue piece of art I have ever seen as a signature before. It's excatly what I was looking for. Lyoto looks just amazing at those two, the colors are brilliant the lights are phenomanal the way you wrote his nameraise01:

His face impression looks just awesome. Seriously I have no words for this.. outstanding! 

Trust me I could not remove my eyes from this masterpiece for about 10 mins or so.
I mean how do you do this?? Are you working as a Graphic designer? because if not you definitely should!!! Send out the applications now!

I have found my signatures!! You are the winner Toxic Congratulations :winner01: my friend! I doupt anybody else can beat this work right here!

This competition has found an end guys I have to use the one toxic made. I can't decide wich one I should use from those two but I will switch between both of them from time to time  

Again outstanding work toxic thanks so much for taking your time with this and made it as beautiful as it is now! 
I will be so damn proud to wear this under my name. It will make me smile every time I take a look at it.

just one more littel question toxic, is it possible that you could do me an avatar in the same style as well?? 
That would be so nice from you. I post you the two pics..



















Do you want the credits for the win toxic? Otherwise I would ask Intermission to split them and send them to the others guys who made a sig for me here. Because you have so many credits already I doupt you want them. I would split them equal between the other guys.

PS: Anybody who loves Lyoto can come here and use one of this beautiful work posted except for the two toxic posted, cause i would like to switch between both of them. _Machida Karate _ already asked me about the one from BrianRClover! Feel free to use it it's yours! 

Thanks again to everybody who participated in here, I am thankful for your effort and your time. 

BC


----------



## coldcall420

BobbyCooper said:


> ...WOW I am wordless Toxic..
> 
> I will be honest with you, this is by far the most beautiful, wonderful most authentic, lovable, unigue piece of art I have ever seen as a signature before. It's excatly what I was looking for. Lyoto looks just amazing at those two, the colors are brilliant the lights are phenomanal the way you wrote his nameraise01:
> 
> His face impression looks just awesome. Seriously I have no words for this.. outstanding!
> 
> Trust me I could not remove my eyes from this masterpiece for about 10 mins or so.
> I mean how do you do this?? Are you working as a Graphic designer? because if not you definitely should!!! Send out the applications now!
> 
> I have found my signatures!! You are the winner Toxic Congratulations :winner01: my friend! I doupt anybody else can beat this work right here!
> 
> This competition has found an end guys I have to use the one toxic made. I can't decide wich one I should use from those two but I will switch between both of them from time to time
> 
> Again outstanding work toxic thanks so much for taking your time with this and made it as beautiful as it is now!
> I will be so damn proud to wear this under my name. It will make me smile every time I take a look at it.
> 
> just one more littel question toxic, is it possible that you could do me an avatar in the same style as well??
> That would be so nice from you. I post you the two pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the credits for the win toxic? Otherwise I would ask Intermission to split them and send them to the others guys who made a sig for me here. Because you have so many credits already I doupt you want them. I would split them equal between the other guys.
> 
> PS: Anybody who loves Lyoto can come here and use one of this beautiful work posted except for the two toxic posted, cause i would like to switch between both of them. _Machida Karate _already asked me about the one from BrianRClover! Feel free to use it it's yours!
> 
> Thanks again to everybody who participated in here, I am thankful for your effort and your time.
> 
> BC


 
Bobby I wil pay for your sig just post who gets what and the credits are n the way.....:thumb02:

Keep your's for vBookie cuz you are very active there and it would be my pleasure to pay for you, for these woderful pieces of art...


Good Shit Toxic...


EDIT: I duuno if your planning on getting someone an account but instead of your 40k credits I will donate 200k for you to split amoung those you see fit....again just post who....


----------



## K R Y

Toxic said:


>


By far the best one so far imo. You got the request down to a T from my perspective, nice and simple but brilliantly done as always


----------



## BobbyCooper

coldcall420 said:


> Bobby I wil pay for your sig just post who gets what and the credits are n the way.....:thumb02:
> 
> Keep your's for vBookie cuz you are very active there and it would be my pleasure to pay for you, for these woderful pieces of art...
> 
> 
> Good Shit Toxic...


Wow CC you are the best, thanks so much my friend 

I will PM you the exact amount after I figure out how much everybody gets from the originally 140k I offered the guys. I will PM you the numbers!

edit! oh CC just read your edit post! So ok then just send Chilendude, N1, Hitorgethit, BrianRClover and UFCFan89. I hope I didn't forget one everybody 40k for there effort


----------



## BobbyCooper

KryOnicle said:


> By far the best one so far imo. You got the request down to a T from my perspective, nice and simple but brilliantly done as always


oh no KryOnicle I nearly forgot about you  you wanted to do me a sig as well didn't you? I hope you didn't started it, but if yes I would love to see yours to  

Sorry for that man I was to excited about the one toxic made..that I forgot everthing around it.

if you already finished, then just post it! I will ask CC then if he can send you some credits as well.


----------



## K R Y

Don't worry pal! Toxics work can do that  haha. Yeah I should have something up by the late evening, don't worry about keeping the comp open for it though, I'll post it regardless and anyone can use it.


----------



## Machida Karate

BobbyCooper said:


> ...WOW I am wordless Toxic..
> 
> I will be honest with you, this is by far the most beautiful, wonderful most authentic, lovable, unigue piece of art I have ever seen as a signature before. It's excatly what I was looking for. Lyoto looks just amazing at those two, the colors are brilliant the lights are phenomanal the way you wrote his nameraise01:
> 
> His face impression looks just awesome. Seriously I have no words for this.. outstanding!
> 
> Trust me I could not remove my eyes from this masterpiece for about 10 mins or so.
> I mean how do you do this?? Are you working as a Graphic designer? because if not you definitely should!!! Send out the applications now!
> 
> I have found my signatures!! You are the winner Toxic Congratulations :winner01: my friend! I doupt anybody else can beat this work right here!
> 
> This competition has found an end guys I have to use the one toxic made. I can't decide wich one I should use from those two but I will switch between both of them from time to time
> 
> Again outstanding work toxic thanks so much for taking your time with this and made it as beautiful as it is now!
> I will be so damn proud to wear this under my name. It will make me smile every time I take a look at it.
> 
> just one more littel question toxic, is it possible that you could do me an avatar in the same style as well??
> That would be so nice from you. I post you the two pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the credits for the win toxic? Otherwise I would ask Intermission to split them and send them to the others guys who made a sig for me here. Because you have so many credits already I doupt you want them. I would split them equal between the other guys.
> 
> PS: Anybody who loves Lyoto can come here and use one of this beautiful work posted except for the two toxic posted, cause i would like to switch between both of them. _Machida Karate _ already asked me about the one from BrianRClover! Feel free to use it it's yours!
> 
> Thanks again to everybody who participated in here, I am thankful for your effort and your time.
> 
> BC




Sweet!!! Thanks bro! you've done a true Machida fan a good deed :thumb02::thumb02::thumb03:


----------



## BobbyCooper

KryOnicle said:


> Don't worry pal! Toxics work can do that  haha. Yeah I should have something up by the late evening.


haha thanks^^ just post your work here Kry, I would love to see it! 



Machida Karate said:


> Sweet!!! Thanks bro! you've done a true Machida fan a good deed :thumb02::thumb02::thumb03:


my Pleasure! Enjoy it bro


----------



## Machida Karate

BobbyCooper said:


> haha thanks^^ just post your work here Kry, I would love to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> my Pleasure! Enjoy it bro



Question every time i try to save image it says "Unable to save image" is there some type of photo thing i need to put it in like i have it in "Paint" and its on my Desktop and it just says Unable to save


----------



## BobbyCooper

Machida Karate said:


> Question every time i try to save image it says "Unable to save image" is there some type of photo thing i need to put it in like i have it in "Paint" and its on my Desktop and it just says Unable to save


I did it this way, just copy the graphic adress with youre right mouse key from this thread. then just print it into the image where you can also write something. Don't put the adress in the groin. And then it should work.

don't put the URL into the Option 1 or Option 2 section this didn't worked for me either.


----------



## Machida Karate

BobbyCooper said:


> I did it this way, just copy the graphic adress with youre right mouse key from this thread. then just print it into the image where you can also write something. Don't put the adress in the groin. And then it should work.
> 
> don't put the URL into the Option 1 or Option 2 section this didn't worked for me either.



It just comes up as a link every time ??


----------



## K R Y




----------



## Machida Karate

It comes up like a link like this see


----------



## BobbyCooper

Machida Karate said:


> It just comes up as a link every time ??


you need to put it into the image. Press insert image and copy the URL into the groin. I hope it works then if not you can ask a mod too, like ColdCall for example he will put it in for ya!

I think CC is online now, just try to catch him up he will put it in!



KryOnicle said:


>


Wow Kry very nice  I like the pic you used. The light effects are great too :thumbsup:
I am sure you will find somebody who wants to use it! 
Thanks again for your effort Kry. 
I will ask CC, that you get something as well for your nice work.


----------



## Machida Karate

BobbyCooper said:


> you need to put it into the image. Press insert image and copy the URL into the groin. I hope it works then if not you can ask a mod too, like ColdCall for example he will put it in for ya!
> 
> I think CC is online now, just try to catch him up he will put it in!
> 
> 
> 
> What Photo program do u use that it allows you to "Insert Image" and your saying put that link that i have for a sig (URL) and paste it onto the Groin? I know i sound like an idiot but wtf is a groin?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I save the picture to my computer and then go to tinypic.com

Then click browse and find the picture, select the forum/message board option then click upload. Then it will give you a few different codes. Copy the IMG code and paste it into your signature.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Machida Karate said:


> What Photo program do u use that it allows you to "Insert Image" and your saying put that link that i have for a sig (URL) and paste it onto the Groin? I know i sound like an idiot but wtf is a groin?


I don't use a programm for it! Try that what HitOrGetHit just told ya. Sorry for using words like groin lol I just was looking for an english word for it, all I could found was groin^^

It means bar, slat and ledge all the same i guess :confused02:


----------



## Machida Karate

Wow im an IDIOT im not thinking hahaha, I post images all over facebook even yesterday.... NVM :confused03:

Thanks for the help guys *Hugs*


----------



## Toxic

Glad you liked it Bobby, hey want to know an interesting fact, I actually have an uncle named Bob Cooper, true story.


----------



## Machida Karate

Toxic said:


> Glad you liked it Bobby, hey want to know an interesting fact, I actually have an uncle named Bob Cooper, true story.



Nice job on those Sigs bro you got Talent, and that Bob Cooper thing is pretty trippy


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxic said:


> Glad you liked it Bobby, hey want to know an interesting fact, I actually have an uncle named Bob Cooper, true story.


youre kidding^^ we might got the same roots lol 

I got that name from the movie U-Turn with Sean Penn in the lead role. His charakter name is BobbyCooper lol a really funny and unlucky guy. If you haven't heard of it yet watch it, it's really one of the best low budget movies from the 90's. 

And Toxic are you doing anything as a Graphic designer?? Or do you just do it as a Hobby. Because I guess that takes a lot of knowledge to do graphics like that?!


----------



## Toxic

I just picked it up as a hobby, I haven't been doing it that long, if you go look at the first page of my portfolio you will see how rough my early work is.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> I just picked it up as a hobby, I haven't been doing it that long, if you go look at the first page of my portfolio you will see how rough my early work is.


I am trying to do new things with my stuff. I haven't quite figured out the brushes used to lighten and I have no clue how to add designs well in my sigs yet! It is really fun to do though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

it takes time though, I slowly got better and better it took time and I found things that worked as well as a lot that didn't work along the way.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> it takes time though, I slowly got better and better it took time and I found things that worked as well as a lot that didn't work along the way.


Yeah I have been having kind of a free for all lately just constanty trying new things. I can't seem to figure out the history brush though. I grey out the sig and then I pick up the history brush to try and color one thing back in but nothing happens. :confused02:


----------



## BrianRClover

No shame at all in falling short to Toxic here, and I'm glad Machida karate is sporting mine. The Lyoto love is looking good around here these days!


----------



## Machida Karate

BrianRClover said:


> No shame at all in falling short to Toxic here, and I'm glad Machida karate is sporting mine. The Lyoto love is looking good around here these days!



HAHA Lyoto is the man! And hell yeah im sporting it! Like i said it was my favorite one raise01:


----------



## Toxic

That really is a great piece,


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxic said:


> I just picked it up as a hobby, I haven't been doing it that long, if you go look at the first page of my portfolio you will see how rough my early work is.


Yes, I did took a look at it a while back! You really improved immense since then.
ever so, are you doing a little avatar for me too from the two pics I posted with the same style? 
just sometime when you like doing it!




BrianRClover said:


> No shame at all in falling short to Toxic here, and I'm glad Machida karate is sporting mine. The Lyoto love is looking good around here these days!


Brian your sig is awesome! I was actually pretty sure I would use that after you posted it. Very beautiful sig and those light effects are amazing. When you look at it it really shines right into your eye, like you would take a straight look into the sun....crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

yeah I'll get to it in a bit.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxic said:


> yeah I'll get to it in a bit.


Love you!


----------



## N1™




----------



## coldcall420

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow CC you are the best, thanks so much my friend
> 
> I will PM you the exact amount after I figure out how much everybody gets from the originally 140k I offered the guys. I will PM you the numbers!
> 
> edit! oh CC just read your edit post! So ok then just send Chilendude, N1, Hitorgethit, BrianRClover and UFCFan89. I hope I didn't forget one everybody 40k for there effort





BobbyCooper said:


> oh no KryOnicle I nearly forgot about you  you wanted to do me a sig as well didn't you? I hope you didn't started it, but if yes I would love to see yours to
> 
> Sorry for that man I was to excited about the one toxic made..that I forgot everthing around it.
> 
> if you already finished, then just post it! I will ask CC then if he can send you some credits as well.





BobbyCooper said:


> you need to put it into the image. Press insert image and copy the URL into the groin. I hope it works then if not you can ask a mod too, like ColdCall for example he will put it in for ya!
> 
> I think CC is online now, just try to catch him up he will put it in!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Kry very nice  I like the pic you used. The light effects are great too :thumbsup:
> I am sure you will find somebody who wants to use it!
> Thanks again for your effort Kry.
> I will ask CC, that you get something as well for your nice work.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I save the picture to my computer and then go to tinypic.com
> 
> Then click browse and find the picture, select the forum/message board option then click upload. Then it will give you a few different codes. Copy the IMG code and paste it into your signature.


^^^THIS^^^


Bobby the payouts are done.....:thumbsup: Thanks for assisting guys all of them looked great!!!


----------



## BrianRClover

Toxic said:


> That really is a great piece,


Thanks Toxic, I consider that big props coming from you. Nothing but respsect!:thumb02: 

Bobby the payouts are done.....:thumbsup: Thanks for assisting guys all of them looked great!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you CC, didn't know you were doing that. That's a nice little bonus!



Machida Karate said:


> HAHA Lyoto is the man! And hell yeah im sporting it! Like i said it was my favorite one raise01:


Good deal man, respsect!

BrianRClover


----------



## Toxic

BrianRClover said:


> Thanks Toxic, I consider that big props coming from you. Nothing but respsect!:thumb02:


 Still seems so weird to me, its very odd for me to think of myself as a big fish, guys like Nikko's and the rest of the guys that were around before me (Composure, Kyronicle and some former members) seemed so great in my eyes when I started out its hard for me to think of myself as being that guy now.


----------



## BobbyCooper

coldcall420 said:


> Bobby the payouts are done.....:thumbsup: Thanks for assisting guys all of them looked great!!!


Thanks so much CC! I owe you, my friend!


----------



## K R Y

Toxic said:


> Still seems so weird to me, its very odd for me to think of myself as a big fish, guys like Nikko's and the rest of the guys that were around before me (Composure, Kyronicle and some former members) seemed so great in my eyes when I started out its hard for me to think of myself as being that guy now.


You've come along way since the old SOTW days. You're far far better now than you were then. 

I really think a SOTW is close on hand? Yes?  We have alot of new artists around, and if D.P has PS back soon as well...


----------



## Toxic

Sounds like it may be a plan,


----------



## K R Y

Toxic said:


> Sounds like it may be a plan,


200 Mil to the winner?


----------

